# A question on the ratio of male to female regarding Cherry Barbs



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

I took in my rainbows and pearl, but I could not for the life of me get the zebra danio. I spent 1 hour trying to get him... I'm going to get 3 more head and tail, also 3 more rummys.

I was looking at cherry barbs, and I thought putting the species in my tank might be nice. I noticed a HUGE difference between the males and females. *If I were to get 6 cherry barbs, how many females and males should I have?* 
(keep in mind I like the males better, but I want whats best for the fish)

The rainbows were probably the best in my tank for checking things out and going everywhere but I have not made up my mind 100% about what fish to put in it's place. I would love a colorful fish that does more then stay in one place.

Any ideas as well? I looked at so many fish, but couldn't decide.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I would go 1:1 or 2 females to 1 male. Otherwise males can go loopy for the women and tear them apart. You could also just keep a male only population.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

If you are going to keep the Rummies, Black Skirts, and the Head and Tailight tetras and keep them properly (6 of each), then you should skip the Cherries. Your tank is not large enough to support 4 schools of fish. Take the skirts back and you could get 6 Cherries with a ratio of 2 females per male. I would not keep them 1:1. The females would be stressed out.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Your females will also color up quite nicely. I have 4 females and 2 males and I would not recommend 1:1 or more males than females. My females are a nice orange color.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> If you are going to keep the Rummies, Black Skirts, and the Head and Tailight tetras and keep them properly (6 of each), then you should skip the Cherries. Your tank is not large enough to support 4 schools of fish. Take the skirts back and you could get 6 Cherries with a ratio of 2 females per male. I would not keep them 1:1. The females would be stressed out.


I would like to point out something. 
When I was at the store, I noticed that the blackskirts were doing the exact same, as what they were doing in my tank. There was about 30 in the tank as well. They were all a little nippy with each other and kept a distance between them. I really see no problem with the 3 in my tank. Rummy and Tails, I will bring up to 6.

About the cherry barbs, I really didn't like the females. What if I had 6 males? I did read that they are not as much a schoaling fish as other barbs and tetras.

*Would 6 males be fine?*

The reason why I want to put cherry barbs in, is because I want to add some colour to my tank, I feel this is the best way to do so.

Edit: I just read this: _They are also a non-social fish, prefering to be either kept as a single pair or as a solitary specimen. If the tank is large enough, many more can be kept._

Also found this picture:

Male









Female


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I picked up 6 cherry barbs. I like them a lot, maybe I should get a few more!

After what I read about them not really being a schoaling fish, I noticed that they are sticking together in my tank swimming everywhere! Maybe this will die off soon as they get more comfortable.

As soon as I put them in they have been swimming everywhere and seem happy! This is a wonderful sign. I am very glad I got these.


----------

